# Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!



## elefant (9. April 2004)

Es kam gerade in den Nachrichten,als ich von der Arbeit nach hause fuhr.....
Am Strand von Westermakelsdorf(Fehmarn) ist ein Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt worden! Spaziergänger haben Ihn gefunden schwer verletzt,Brieftasche und Angelausrüstung weg.......
Da denkt man,man lebt nun im schönsten&friedlichsten Bundesland der Welt und dann Das! Also wieder mein stabiles Gaff mitführen,wie seinerzeit am Rhein...........
Mit traurigen grüßen..... -Martin-
 :e  :e  :e


----------



## Supporter (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

:e  :r  #q mir fehlen die Worte dazu,unfassbar.Da freut man sich aufs angeln und dann sowas. :e  :e  :e  schon was von den Täter :e  bekannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Immer wieder unfassbar sowas!


----------



## langelandsklaus (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte !!! :e  - Wo leben wir eigentlich ??? Hoffentlich bekommt man die Täter zu fassen.

Schon aus diesem Grund gehe ich nie alleine angeln.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Hi Martin,
da kann man nur sagen: "traurig traurig traurig". Da packt mich schon die blanke Wut wenn 
ich das lese. Da kann man nur hoffen das einem das selber erspart bleibt. Ich kann mir
vorstellen das solche Typen nicht alleine unterwegs sind, als einzelner hat man dann keine 
Chance. Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich der Kollege schnell von seinen Verletzungen erholt und 
die Täter ermittelt werden damit sie richtig verdonnert werden. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Marco O. (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist ja die Härte  :e  Muss man sich zum Angeln jetzt schon Leibwächter mitnehmen?
Beste Genesung für den Kollegen.
Hoffentlich fassen sie die Täter und er bekommt seine Ausrüstung ersetzt.

  Bis Denne #h


----------



## elefant (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ich stelle mir vor...a kommt vielleicht Jemand zum Angel-Osterurlaub nach Fehmarn und am 1.Tag dann DAS!
Wenn man wüßte,das Hilfe ankommt(vielleicht ist es ja ein 'Boardie'),wäre ich der erste,der 10€ auf ein Treuhandkonto überweist!-Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch von dem einen oder anderen Werbepartner einen Gutschein zum Takle-Neukauf.....
Mal sehen:Vielleicht erfährt man ja was!


----------



## Dorschleber (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Also an vielen meiner Angelplätze hätte ich mir so eine Bedrohung vorstellen können aber auf meine Lieblinsinsel - niemals!! 
Ich hoffe die Dreckskerle kann man dingfest machen.
Aber jetzt weiß wieder ich warum ich immer ein Pfefferspray in meiner Angelkiste habe!
Dies darf zwar nur gegen Tiere eingesetzt werden ;-) aber z.B.Hunde die einen Angler bedrohen sind ja auch nicht gerade selten und niemand wird dabei ernsthaft verletzt.
Nach dem neuen Waffengesetzt dürfen die Pfeffer-oder CS Sprays übrigens bereits ab dem 14. Lebensjahr besessen werden ! was bestimmt auch interssant für unser Kinder ist.
Dem Opfer wünsch ich baldige Genesung


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Kann mich der Meinung von elefant nur anschließen  #6 !!!
Finde, dass dieses Board gerade die richtige Plattform für "Solidaritätsbekundungen" darstellt! #r 
Denn wir sollten uns nicht nur gemeinsam freuen (über glückliche Momente), sondern auch in solchen Zeiten unterstützen.
Das macht nicht nur den "wahren" Sportsfreund aus, sondern spiegelt einen Charakterzug einer ganzen Gemeinschaft wieder!!!
Dem betreffenden "Mitstreiter" an dieser Stelle die allerbesten Genesungswünsche!!! #h


----------



## NorbertF (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Tjo und uns nehmen sie die Fischtöter ab weil sie beidseitig geschliffen sind und unter das Waffengesetz fallen. Armes Deutschland


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Wie weit unten muss man eigentlich sein, dass man sowas nötig hat... 
Ich hoffe die Täter werden gefasst und kriegen eine ordentlich Strafe! 
Dem Petrijünger wünscht man natürlich gute Besserung, und hoffetlich bald wieder ein paar erfreuliche Stunden am Wasser...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Schlimm sowas, sehr schlimm !

Es fehlen ebend *dragonische Strafen*!!! Bei dem bisschen Haft mit "all inclusive" hat doch kein Verbrecher mehr Angst vor.
Aber sagt man sowas als Normal-Bürger, ist man ja schon wieder Brutal.


----------



## havkat (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin elefant!

Hab noch nix gehört, werd mal die Lauscher aufstellen und Antennen ausfahren.

Weißt du Genaueres? Vor allem die Tageszeit?


----------



## elefant (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@havkat: vielleicht kommt es hier noch schriftlich: http://www.rsh.de/rsh/news-service/regional/
Jedenfalls war das der Sender,der Das früh(6.55Uhr) gemeldet hatte.
Habe gerade nochmal Nachrichten gelauscht - Es wird noch gesendet - Es gibt noch nix Neues! Es ist gestern Abend passiert....
Wenn nix mehr kommt,maile ich morgen früh mal die Leute vom 'Frühstücksclub' da an und frage nach. Habe wenig zeit - muß wieder los zur Arbeit! (habe geteilte Schicht=geteiltes Leben *ggg*)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist sehr übel. Ich hoffe das die Kerle gefasst werden. Haltet uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Höre eben RSH online über www.rsh.de und dort habe ich die gleiche Nachricht eben gehört!

Die sollen sie mal fassen und Kiehl durch die Ostsee holen!

Ich hoffe dem Angler geht es bald besser. Ich weiß wieso ich immer ein superscharfes Filiermesser dabei habe und ich würde auch nicht 1 Sekunde zögern es zu benutzen bei solchen Subjekten!


----------



## MiCo (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Habe folgenden Artikel bei blinker.de gelesen. Vielleicht rücken die Angler ja immer mehr ins Blickfeld von Kriminellen, da ja jetzt wohl bekannt ist, daß diese durchaus Equipment von größerem Wert mit sich führen. Wohl bemerkt, das ist in DK passiert und nicht in D. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß die Bereitschaft zur Gewaltanwendung nicht zur Tagesordnung wird bei solchen Kriminellen.

Dänemark
Auto-Einbrüche an Ribe Au und Konge Au
Kopenhagen (LØJ) - Die dänische Polizei ermittelt wegen zahlreicher Einbrüche in Angler-Autos an den süddänischen Auen Ribe Au und Konge Au (Königs Au). Sie empfiehlt: Kein Angelgerät, keine Taschen, Fotoapparate u.ä. im Auto zurücklassen, wenn man zum Angelplatz geht!
Viele Angler nehmen ein Fernrohr oder eine digitale Kamera mit ans Angelgewässer und behalten ihr Auto oder das der Angelfreunde im Auge. Wenn fremde Personen am Auto zu sehen sind, machen sie Fotos.
Eventuelle Beobachtungen bitte sofort an die Polizei in Ribe melden. Tel.(0045) 7542 0644 - oder per E-Mail  ribe@politi.dk 
 Auch an der Ostseeküste bei Kolding und Hadersleben wurden Angler-Autos geknackt - lassen Sie also auch hier keine Angelgeräte und andere Wertgegenstände im Auto zurück..


@bellyboatangler


> Ich weiß wieso ich immer ein superscharfes Filiermesser dabei habe und ich würde auch nicht 1 Sekunde zögern es zu benutzen bei solchen Subjekten!



 #d Manchmal hilft es vorher etwas nachzudenken, bevor man schreibt. So etwas kann sich auch ganz schnell mal gegen einen selbst wenden. Dann lieber mal den Feigling spielen, als den mutigen Helden mit Messer im Bauch.


----------



## Adrian* (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Gasknarre!!! einfach lösung für'n großes problem!!!!  :r 
wenn man hier schon nicht mehr in ruhe angeln kann ist das doch irgend wie nicht mehr normal!!!
Es kann doch wohl nicht sein das wenn man hier mal angeln gehen will sich ständig mit irgend welchen leuten rumschlagen und streiten muss!!!
ich kenn das selber von hier aber so schlimm wars bis jetzt noch nicht!!
hoffe mal unser kollege erholt sich schnell wieder und dieses "pack" wir ermittelt!! #q 
 :e


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Einfach unfassbar. Dieses verfluchte Dreckspack müßte man an Ort und Stelle versenken. Gute Besserung an den Kollegen


----------



## Alexander2781 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist wirklich unfassbar, ich hoffe, daß die Täter gefasst werden.


----------



## Franky (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Schlimm sowas, dass man sich beim Angeln scheinbar "schwer bewaffnen" muss, wie man das teilweise liest... Aber das ist doch keine Lösung!!!!!!!!!!! Ich meine, mit sowas provoziert man eher das Gegenteil und das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit rutscht "noch" weiter ab, wenn man voll aufmunitioniert (und ich meine kein Angelkrimskrams) angeln gehen soll...
Da bleibt nur zu hoffen übrig, dass dem Sportfreund keine nachhaltigen Verletzungen zugeführt wurden und dass die ********** gefasst werden - vor allem aber, dass sowas nicht zur Regek wird!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Verdammt, ich muß ohnehin immer soviel mit mir herum schleppen:


----------



## Baumi (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist ja das OBERLETZTE.Gute Besserung nach Fehmarn!!!!


----------



## vagabond82 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Mir fehlen die Worte  :e . Hoffe das es Ihn nicht zu schwer erwischt hat.
Solange so armseliges Pack mit Samthand angefasst wird verkommt es hier zusehends. So langsam bin ich es leid, hab auch schon einen Freund mit angeschtochener Lunge besuchen dürfen, nur weil der sein Portmonaie nicht rausrücken wollte #d .  Schade das einem Aufrüsten als einzig effektive Gegenmassnahme erscheint aber auch ich lass mir nicht mein Angeltag versauen. Hoffe nur das ich meine Kinder, falls es dazu kommt, noch alleine zum Fischen geschweige denn auf die Strasse gehen lassen kann.

Gruss Jann


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Find ich echt schlimm sowas !

@Adrian*
Gasknarre ? Zuerst denken bevor du schreibst ( boah das ich das gerade schreib )!
Mit einer CO2 Kanone machst du so dumme Verbrecher nur sauer ! Wenn das mehr sind und wenn die dann noch Messer oder sowas haben werden sie wahrscheinlich nur sauer und werden noch brutaler ! Wenn man nicht gerade Real Arnis oder einen anderen Kampfsport sehr gut kann würde ich mich nicht wehren und Angsthase spielen. Weil das Angelzeug wäre mir mein Leben nicht wert !
Der werte Angler der beraubt wurde wird sich jetzt sicher Pfefferspray zulegen denn der hilft auch gegen den schlimmsten Verbrecher.


----------



## seatrout61 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ich hab das jetzt hier zum ersten Mal gelesen, muss mich auch mal schlau 
machen was genau passiert ist.

Aber Gewalt ist keine Lösung, lieber versuchen Öffentlichkeit herstellen, also andere
Angler, Spaziergänger usw. ansprechen und um Hilfe bitten. Wenn man alleine ist, ist das Handy hilfreich. Vermeiden lassen sich solche Vorfälle natürlich nicht, aber mit der entsprechenden "Bewaffnung" auch nicht.


----------



## fischkopf (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Mannomann! Sachen gibts. 

Obwohl ich sagen muss: Wenn man aleine unterwegs ist, mit sau teurer Ausrüstung, und gerade jemand Gelb braucht,...  da macht man nicht vor nem Angler halt.
Was macht das jetzt für einen Unterschied. Ich möchte Wetten, wenn in der Zeitung steht: Spaziergänger überfallen interessiet es keinen.
Auf jeden Fall aber Gute besserung.


Fischkopf


----------



## TomKry (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin,
leider wundert mich das garnicht. Warum soll es denn Anglern anders ergehen als dem Rest der Bevölkerung? Heutzutage ist es doch leider keine Ausnahme überfallen zu werden. Letztes Jahr an der Alster bzw. Elbe hat es sowas auch das eine oder andere Mal gegeben.
Gruß und gute Besserung an das Opfer


----------



## Ace (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Irgendwie ein Sch...gefühl jetzt dorthin zum fischen zu fahren.
In HH und Umgebung ist das leider an vielen Gewässern auch schon vorgekommen.
Solange man der Sache nicht an die Wurzel geht wird das eher schlimmer als besser werden...leider.

Gute Besserung an den Kollegen und den Gesetzeshütern viel Erfolg.
Leider werden sie keine "gerechte" Strafe bekommen.


----------



## fishing-willi (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

oh man, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an! erstma gute besserung an den kollegen!
oh man, wenn ich daran denk, dass ich heut morgen alleine auffa insel war!man man, ma gut, dass ich imer n messer inner watjacke hab, ausserdem habsch jahrelang kampfsport gemacht! da fühlt man sich wenigstens nicht ganz so verloren!


----------



## OSKAR04 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Kommt wohl soweit daß man nur noch zu zweit oder mit mehreren Leuten losgehen kann. Unmöglich!! Anstatt CS-Gas kann man vielleicht auch `ne schöne Lackfarbe nehmen. Die schön in die "Fresse" da hat er dann lange was von und man erkennt Ihn überall wieder, Signalrot wäre gut. Oder gleich ein Tattoo auf die Backe tackern, mit Ködernadel und Dip müßte sowas gehen. Dann wird er bestimmt nicht zum Wiederholungtäter. Ich hoffe das niemand mehr ausgeraubt oder verletzt wird. 

You`ll never walk alone

OSKAR  (Der die Signalfarbe einpackt)


----------



## The_Duke (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> @Adrian*
> Gasknarre ? Zuerst denken bevor du schreibst ( boah das ich das gerade schreib )!
> Mit einer CO2 Kanone machst du so dumme Verbrecher nur sauer !



CO2-Kanone? Wo steht da was von CO2? 
Sebi...damit isn Gasrevolver mit CS-Gaspatronen oder auch Pfefferpatronen gemeint! Rummst gewaltig, wirksam auf 4-6m...auf kurze Entfernung kanns allerdings richtig ernst werden für den Angreifer...sogar eine tödliche Schußwirkung ist möglich!


----------



## arno (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin!
Dem Kollegen wünsch ich alles Gute und den Tätern die Einführung der Prügelstrafe!!!


----------



## fischkopf (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Gewallt provoziert nur Gegengewalt!

Daher lieber Ausrüstung geben als sich wehren un dafür zusammen geschlagen zu werden.

Nochmals Gute Besserung und Frohe Ostern


----------



## KaulBarschKing (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Is ja krass... !!
Da traut man sich ja kaum mehr alleine loszuziehen.. mach zwar nebenbei noch kampsport und hab meinen "SchlachterGesellen" (Messer mit Großer Klinge) dabei, aber ob das so das Optimum is...  .
Tja, bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß es nich zu oft passiert.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ach so CS Gas ja gut aber da darf man selber auch nicht in die Wolke kommen sonst hat man auch ein Problem.

Wie verteidigt man sich gegen solch skrupellose Leute ?
Ich für meinen Teil habe immer 2 Macheten beim angeln mit fürs Gebüsch und eigentlich geh ich nie alleine, denn mit ist angeln alleine viel zu langweilig 

@ Kaulbarschking

Was machst du für einen kampfsport ?
habs grad gelesen teakwondo, ist das eine gute selbstverteidigung gegen verbrecher die vor nichts zurückschrecken ?

Ich glaube das Vernünftigste ist wegrennen, da wird man wenigstens selber nicht verletzt ! 
Verteidigen würde ich mich nur wenn ich eine Chance hätte gegen anderen Kinder  :g


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ sebastian
Wegrennen? Mit Neoprenwathose und ein paar Kilo Blinkern in den Taschen rennt niemand mehr irgendwo hin! 

Interessant wäre ja ob der Sportsfreund bereitwillig die Sachen herausgegeben hat und trotzdem so zugerichtet wurde, oder ob er versucht hat sich und sein Material zu retten.


----------



## Nordangler (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Echte ******* sowas. Hoffen wir ein mal, das der Sportsfreund bald wieder auf die Beine kommt.

Sven


----------



## wolle (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

sehr schlimm soetwas,ich wünsche dem angler beste genesung.


----------



## xxlreimer (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Das ist ja kaum zu glauben!!!!

 Farbbeutel (mit 60% Salzsäure gefüllt)  in die Fress.. das wäre eine gerechte Gegenwehr gegen derartige Verbrecher !!!!!!

Gute Besserung dem Kollegen auf Fehmarn

Reimer  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e


----------



## schaeffer_matze (9. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

:e :e :e Einfach unfassbar. Solchen Typen gehört sich ein gewaltige Strafe. Deshalb sollte man nie allein zum Angeln gehen.:e :e :e


----------



## Fastroller (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

armes Deutschland....


----------



## elefant (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Hallo Leute
Ich mag zwar etwas 'Blauäugig' sein,aber ich hätte nicht gedacht,das solche Delikte zur Zeit zunehmen! (Autoaufbrüche waren mir auch bekannt - aber regelrechte Raubüberfälle........?)Und das,wo ich auch eigentlich immer alleine losziehe!
Wie man sich richtig verhält,kann ich auch nicht sagen.Das kommt wohl auch immer auf die Person und die entsprechenden Umstände an.Gibt man sein Zeugs problemlos her,spricht sich Das auch(in den gängigen Kreisen) 'rum und kann zu einer Zunahme dieser Delikte führen.Und eine 'Gewähr' gibt es auch nicht,daß man nicht doch 'eine über den Rüssel kriegt'!Es ist aber auch genauso falsch sich waffentechnisch aufzurüsten,sich innerlich zum 'Erstschlag' aufzurüsten und in jedem sich nähernden Spaziergänger einen Räuber zu wittern....-Dazu gehe ich nicht zum angeln!
Aber hier ein paar Tips,die vielleicht allgemeingültig sind:
1.Tackle so markieren,das es zweifelsfrei identifiziert werden kann.(Rolle bei der Rollenpflege innen mit edding beschriften;Zettelchen im Rutenhohlraum oder eine kleine,dezente Zierwicklung am Griffanfang)
2.Niemals das Handy aushändigen!!!(Älteres Zweithandy zur Not abliefern) Dann kann man schon beim Abmarsch der diebe Maßnamen einleiten.
3.Möglichst ruhig bleiben und so viel wie möglich merken,was für eine Täterbeschreibung gebraucht wird.
----------------------
Trotzdem Allen ein schönes Osterfest! -Martin-


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Übrigens: Wer außerhalb seiner Wohnung / seines Hauses oder sonstigen festen Hauptwohnsitzes eine Gas-Pistole mit sich führen möchte, braucht eine Genehmigung, die in der Regel nur an Personen ausgegeben wird, die einer besonderen Gefährdung ausgesetzt sind. Allen anderen ist es lediglich erlaubt diese Waffen an einem sicheren Ort innerhalb des eigenen Wohnsitzes zu verwahren. 

Dazu kommt, das "normale" Menschen über eine wesentlich höhere Hemm-schwelle verfügen als ein ohnehin von vornherein gewaltbereiter Dieb. Wer  mit zittrigen Händen eine Waffe auf einen Kriminellen richtet, setzt diesen unter erheblichen Zugzwang und kann die Gefahr für sich selbst damit stark erhöhen.
In dem Moment wo sich ein Dieb seinem Opfer (in diesem Fall ein Angler am Strand) gegenüberstellt weiß er schon ereblich mehr über uns als wir über ihn!

Weiterhin ist an der Küste oftmals starker Wind und wer schonmal mit einer  Gas-Pistole geschossen hat, weiß wie unvorhersehbar die Folgen für alle Beteiligten sein können. Eine starke Windböhe und innerhalb von Sekunden kann man selbst zum Opfer der eigenen Attacke werden.


----------



## Lachsy (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Allen anderen ist es lediglich erlaubt diese Waffen an einem sicheren Ort innerhalb des eigenen Wohnsitzes zu verwahren.



dazu soviel ich weis, muss auch jede Gaspistole angemeldet werden. kostet glaube ich 50€. Ist glaube ich der kleine waffenschein.

Es ist schon traurig das man als Angler überfallen wird. Ich kannte solche zustände nur von meiner Jugend her am Rhein-Herne kanal. Erstmal wünsche ich dem Angler alles gute, und beste genesung. Und zu denen die jetzt seine Angeln haben, das kein fisch beißt! und das sie erwischt werden.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Garfield0815 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> dazu soviel ich weis, muss auch jede Gaspistole angemeldet werden. kostet glaube ich 50€. Ist glaube ich der kleine waffenschein.


Richtig @ Lachsy
Ich habe ihn beantragt und auch bekommen :q  :q 
Man darf die Waffe nur *nicht* 
zu öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, Aufzügen oder öffentlichen Versammlungen mitnehmen!!!
Aber zum Angeln..... No Komment :q  Man darf ja nicht alles verraten....


----------



## KaulBarschKing (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ Sebastian

Ich mach Taekwondo  .
Aber bei ner Truppe von 5 Mann, die mit Messern oder Schlimmeres auf dich zu kommen, is die beste Selbsverteidigung immernoch Wegrennen..

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## gerwinator (10. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

die kerle sollten mal hoffen das die polizei die zuerst findet... 
wenn einer von euch anglern weiß wo die wohnen, bin ich einer der ersten der mit hinfährt...
so was ist doch echt zum kotzn :e 

hoffentlich gehts dem opfer bald besser

aba durch sowas wird man gewarnt, ich dneke mal ich werde jetzt nich mehr ohne pfefferspray gen ostsee fahren...


----------



## Dorschleber (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Wer eine Schreckschußwaffe "führen" möchte benötigt seit 01.04.2003 zwingend den bereits erwähnten KLEINEN WAFFENSCHEIN, d.h. wer ausserhalb des befriedeten Grundstücks ohne angetroffen wird macht sich strafbar! Hier handelt es sich hierbei nicht um eine Stafzettel, wie z.B. beim Parken, sondern um das volle Programm mit Rechtsanwalt, Gerichtkosten, Eintrag in das Vorstrafenregister und nicht zuletzt einer Geldstrafen (letzter Fall der mir bekannt ist hat rund 1500 € berappt). Übrigens das schießen zu Neujahr ist auch mit dem Schein nicht erlaubt und hat die gleiche Strafe zur Folge.
Ich bin auch wie einige vor mir der Meinung, dass mit einer Waffe eher Gewalt provoziert werden kann, weshalb mir meine Gesundheit wichtiger ist als das Angelzeug und mit einem Pfefferspray kann ich mir evtl. einen Vorsprung verschaffen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Auch ich geh öfters mal alleine los, aber jetzt nach diesem Vorfall werd ich doch lieber zu zweit losziehen. Das ist eine riesen Schweinerei!!! Wo sind wir denn hier? Langsam bekommen wir wohl die Amerikanischen Verhältnisse! 
Ich wünsche dem Kollegen alles Gute und baldige Genesung!!! Gruss Dennis


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Gute Besserung an den Angler und ansonsten mein Kommentar :

Zum Kotzen; da hat irgendeine "Gang" ein neues Betätigungsfeld aufgetan.

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall "Defensiv - Maßnahmen" überlegen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## NorbertF (13. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> A Wo sind wir denn hier? Langsam bekommen wir wohl die Amerikanischen Verhältnisse!



Schön wärs! Warst Du schon mal in den USA?


----------



## TomKry (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin,
habe ich beim Blinker auf der Web-Site gefunden:

Burg a. Fehmarn (JO) - Zwei bisher unbekannte Männer haben am Abend vor Karfreitag einen Angler am Strand von Westermarkelsdorf überfallen und beraubt.
Der 25jährige Mann gab an, gegen 20.30 Uhr von den jungen Männern angesprochen worden zu sein. Die Unterhaltung verlief zunächst unauffällig. Plötzlich seien die Männer aggressiv geworden, hätten auf ihn eingeschlagen und gedroht, ihn umzubringen. Sie forderten Geld von ihm. Nachdem er ihnen sein Portemonnaie mit über Hundert Euro Bargeld übergeben hatte, mißhandelten sie ihn weiter. Danach verschwanden sie in unbekannte Richtung. Dabei nahmen sie auch die Angel des Überfallenen mit. 
Der verletzte 25jährige wurde von Passanten gefunden und später zur stationären Behandlung ins Krankenhaus gebracht.
Er beschreibt die Täter folgendermaßen: Ein Mann ist ca. 1,60 bis 1,70m Meter groß. Er trug eine gelbe Jacke und eine blaue Mütze. Beide Täter sprachen deutsch mit osteuropäischem Akzent.
Die Kriminalpolizei Oldenburg sucht Zeugen und fragt, ob die Tatverdächtigen im Laufe des Gründonnerstags anderweitig aufgefallen sind, z. B. in Geschäften oder Kneipen auf Fehmarn.
Hinweise unter Telefon 04361/10550

Man könnte fast denken, die Stint-Saison an der Staustufe Geesthacht ist zu Ende gegangen ...

Gruß


----------



## Frango (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

:e :e :e :e Man will es doch schon gar nicht mehr wahrhaben!! Das man heutzutage zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten in bestimmten Gegenden (als Berliner weiß ich wovon ich rede) schon fast die sprichwörtlichen us-amerikanischen Verhältnisse hat, ist ja im allgemeinen leider schon bekannt. Das es einen jetzt aber auch schon beim angeln (und das auch noch auf Fehmarn) erwischen kann, da könnt´ man einfach nur noch k..... War selbst vor ca. drei Wochen in Westermarkelsdorf zum fischen und freute mich noch, den ganzen Strand für mich allein gehabt zu haben. Dem Angelkollegen an dieser Stelle mein tiefstes Mitgefühl, in der Hoffnung, dass er für sich einen Weg findet, nicht nur die äußeren Wunden verheilen zu lassen. Wenn es auch paradox klingen mag, aber ich "hoffe" nur, dass nicht andere Angler in der Nähe waren, die eigentlich hätten helfen müssen!!! Was nutzt der ganze "UmweltschutzNaturisttoll-Gedanke", wenn die Zivilcourage dabei auf der Strecke bliebe!! 
Frango


----------



## Killerwels (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ostermontag hat mir auch ein Angler erzählt das er im Düsseldorferhafen zusammen geschlagen wurde 
Autoscheiben zertümmert, Autoradio geklaut, Angelausrüstung geklaut und 3 Wochen Krankenhaus!
Er hat bis heute nicht mehr geangelt obwohl es schon 1 Jahr her ist und er vorher schon seit 20 Jahren geangelt hat....
Man denkt immer das einem selber sowas nicht passiert aber irgendwann ist jeder mal dran


----------



## Haeck (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ frango

selbst in berlin ist der hier geschilderte vorfall kein einzelfall, zumindest im ehemaligen westen nicht. beim nachtangeln auf  karpfen z.b. beklauen sie dich an so manchen seen permanent!!! für'n west berliner also absolut nichts neues. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ist doch nicht war so was . Da ist man nicht mal mehr bei uns im schönen Norden beim angeln sicher  :e  :e  :e  . Aber das ist leider kein Einzelfall . Bei mir haben sie mal versucht ins Auto einzubrechen als ich in Sieksdorf auf Hornis unterwegs war . Zu meinem Glück hatte sie die Rechnung ohne Socke gemacht  . Seit diesem Zeitpunkt geh ich entweder mit Freunden oder mit meinen Hunden  ( wir haben jetzt 2 wie Socke ) zum angeln . Es ist traurig aber soweit ist es bei uns schon gekommen .


Mein Genesungwünsche an den Angler und bitte sich davon nicht vom angeln abhalten lassen . Diese Schweine werde gefaßt von der Polizei oder von Anglern .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Waldi (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin Boardies,
habe eben erst diese schlimme Nachricht geslesen. Zuerst einmal die allerbesten Genesungswünsche an den Angler.
Ich habe aber auch auf den nun schon 4 vollen Seiten Dinge gelesen, die ich wohl genauso schrecklich finde! Da wird urplötzlich von einem Anglerboard ein Aufruf zur Gegenoffensive. Von Gasknarre bis geschliffenen Fischtöter ist die Rede. Ich hoffe, daß diese Gewaltbereitschaft auch stark durch die Anonymität des Einzelnen hier im Board begünstigt ist. Sonst müßte man sich ja schämen!
Wir sollten uns eher auf unsere Gemeinschaft besinnen, welche in meinen Augen besser als jede andere Abschreckung funktioniert. Ich habe mich schon gewundert, daß der Angler an einem Karfreitag in Westermakelsdorf gegen 20.30 alleine geangelt hat. Ich habe schon oft an diesem Strand gesessen und hatte immer Mitstreiter in meiner Nähe, daß ein Ruf genügt hätte. Allen Gaunern sei gesagt, daß die Angler nach diesem Vorfall noch näher zusammenrücken und auch wenn es so aussieht, daß dort einer allein steht - er ist es nicht !!!
Waldi


----------



## aalfront (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

...war ja fast klar, dass es sich hier um die kollegenm aus dem ostblock handelt.....

das kennt man ja schon.

fischwilderei, besoffene horden, die die angelstellen belagern, die plätze sehen
hinterher aus wie ne müllkippe, aussagen, wie "hau ab, hier angeln wir"- könnte das 
endlos lange fortsetzen.

aber, wir sind ja gute gastgeber, daher wird das toleriert und ggfs sogar durch 
die nicht-präsenz/ ignoranz der ordnungshüter beguenstigt...

wie sagt man- ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen möchte?

alles gute dem armen kerl, gute besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

moin moin,
da wird einem schon etwas mulmig zumute, wenn man das mit dem Überfall hört  .Habe oft nachts alleine am Strand gesessen und hatte nie Angst, aber nun...und meine Frau sagte öfters " so alleine nachts an der Küste!"
Hoffe sehr, das dieses die Ausnahme bleibt, denn Chancen gegen mehrere Angreifer hätte wohl nur ein Experte, der auf Nahkampf trainiert ist. Denke, das sich diese Typen ihre Opfer ausgucken, und kein Risiko eingehen werden.
Die Brutalität des Angriffes deutet wohl auch auf ziemlich üble Burschen hin, die bei Wiederstand und Gegenwehr wohl alle Register ziehen würden und wenn der Angler Messer oder sonstige Waffen zur Verteidigung benutzt vollkommen durchdrehen könnten. 
Weiß auch nicht, ob einem, bei erfolgreicher Gegenwehr mit schwerverletztem Gegner, selbst ein Strick draus gedreht werden kann: Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel, Aussage mehrere gegen einen zum Hergang, Justiz und Gegenanwälte usw.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				aalfront schrieb:
			
		

> ...war ja fast klar, dass es sich hier um die kollegenm aus dem ostblock handelt.....



Mir war es eigentlich nicht klar. Ich hätte auf gelangweilte Dorfjugend vom Festland getippt. 
Ist besonders ärgerlich für die vielen netten Osteuropäer, auch hier im Board. 
Das muss man sehr sensibel und differenziert sehen  
Ich verstehe den ersten Ärger über die vermeindliche Identität der Täter, möchte aber bitten die gepflegte Offenheit und Toleranz unter uns Anglern im Board zu bewahren.

@ unsere osteuropäischen Boardies. Zieht euch keinen Schuh an der gar nicht passt    #h 


Hoffentlich kriegen sie die Täter. Und vorallendingen wiederholt sich sowas nie wieder.


----------



## cormoran (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Man asollte dieseTypen an den "Ei..." afhängen   :r


----------



## Truttafriend (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				cormoran schrieb:
			
		

> Man asollte dieseTypen an den "Ei..." afhängen   :r



geb ich dir Recht! Gelbe Jacken und blaue Mützen sind jetzt eine gefährliche Kleidung an der Küste


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ Andreas T.

Muß nur den Lautesten außer Gefecht setzen. Ist dann wie ne Schafherde ohne Hirten. ***** Ich glaube gelbe Jacken und blaue Mützen sind nicht so gefragt an der Küste zur Zeit!

Nur mit Wathose und Bellyboat sehe ich mich eher als überbleite Ente am Strand, da kanst noch nicht mal einen Sprint hinlegen! Und an den Knüppel oder ans Messer kommst dann auch nicht schnell genug! Bleibt nur der Run ins Wasser!

Und jeder sollte sich im Klaren sein, wenn er eine Waffe (Knüppel, Messer, Waffe oder Faust ) zieht muß er es sofort benutzen, ansonsten wird sie gegen einen noch benutzt und der Überraschungseffekt ist vorbei. Und nur im Notfall!

Ich würde nie meine Sachen kampflos abgeben, dafür schuffte ich zu hart für mein Geld!!! Von mir bekommen sie Haue und das nicht zuwenig. Ansonsten macht das noch Schule!


----------



## Ace (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Christian, deine pers. Meinung in allen Ehren aber solltest du deine Wortwahl nicht nochmal überdenken ???


> ********


Ich denke jeder hier ist wütend und verärgert über solche Vorkommnisse, aber solche Bemerkungen tun doch wohl nicht not oder ???
Denke bitte daran wer das hier alles lesen kann.


----------



## havkat (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ BB-Angler

So was nennt man dann Notwehr - Exzess.
Könntest dann, unter Umständen, für ein paar Jährchen eh nicht mehr fischen gehn, trotz erfolgreicher Verteidigung deines Eigentums. 

Ein Angler wurde plattgemacht und ausgeraubt. Sauerei! Is klar.
Aber nun kriegt euch mal langsam wieder ein! Okay?

Solche Überfälle werden nie von Einzeltätern begangen. Lasst mal den Marshal stecken und bleibt dafür am Leben.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Würde nicht angeben , das ich mein Eigentum verteidigt habe, verteidige selbstverständlich nur mein Leben dann! 

Nur wenn jeder Angler solchen Kreaturen ohne Gegenwehr sein Tackle übergibt, dann macht das Schule und wir können uns gleich ein Schild um den Hals hängen mit der Aufschrift: "Nimmt mich bitte aus! Ich wehr mich auch nicht!" Jeder von den Meeresanglern weiß hier, wie teuer sein Tackle ist und da kommen schon schnell paar 100 bzw. 1000 Euros zusammen! Diese Ganoven sehen uns dann als leichte Beute und wir können dann bald nicht mehr allein angeln gehen. Das kann es dann auch nicht sein! Wer an mein Tackle will, muß erst an mir vorbei!!!


----------



## theactor (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

HI,

@Ace&havkat:
Ihr habt echt recht! 
Meine erste Reaktion war: sollen sie alles mitnehmen, aber warum müssen sie dann noch (so) zuschlagen?

Denjenigen möchte ich sehen, der in coolster Bond-Manier drei Leuten die Eingeweide mit dem präparierten Schuhmesser filetiert ... 

That's Science-fiction, Guys! 

 #h


----------



## Sailfisch (15. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@havkat
ich will hier ja keine juristische Diskussion vom Zaun berechen, trotzdem zwei Anmerkungen.
1. Wenn wirklich ein Notwehr-Exzess vorliegt, so wäre der Täter nach h.M. entschuldigt, § 33 StGB. Sprich wird nicht bestraft.
2. Wenn ich angegriffen werde, so habe ich auch das Recht mich zu verteidigen. Das Recht braucht dem Unrecht nicht zu weichen. Ich muß mich auch nicht auf ungewisse Verteidigungsvarianten einlassen, sondern wähle das Mittel aus, was m.E. zur Abwehr geeignet ist.

Freundliches Petri
Sailfish ohne c, aber der Name war bereits vergeben.


----------



## gerwinator (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@Bellyboatangler:



> Wer an mein Tackle will, muß erst an mir vorbei!!!



ich glaube das solche leute davor auch keinen halt machen, und das wärs mir nicht wert...

ich glaube man kann sich wirklich nur wehren wenn man mindestens zu zweit ist und den schwarzen gürtel in irgendwas hat. ansonsten is die beste methode denke ich flucht ins wasser, weil man mit den dicken klamotten wohl kaum schnell laufen kann.
ein verteidigungsspray kann einem dabei einen kleinen bis großen vorteil verschaffen, weshalb ich wohl nicht mehr wie schon mal erwähnt ohne das zeug an die ostsee fahre.
allerdings fahre ich auch fast immer mit mindestens einem kumpel zum angeln, da es alleine 1. langweiliger ist und 2. nicht so "sicher"

oh man, das is echt son thema wo man sich wochenlang drüber aufregen kann, aber bei uns in segeberg wurde zum beispiel ende januar ein junger typ am späten abend am bahnhof ausgeraubt und krankenhausreif geprügelt. und grade in der zeit hatte ich praktikum und bin jeden tag mit dem zug nach hamburg gefahren. was meint ihr was ich teilweise abends für muffensausen hatte. ich hab mir jeden dreimal angeguckt bevor ich jemanden am bahnhof den rücken zugekehrt habe.

also ich will damit sagen das es ja wie wohl jedem bekannt nich nur anglern passiert, sondern es eigentlich überall passiern kann. ich will den vorfall jez auch nich runterspielen, denn was da auf fehmarn passiert is is unter aller sau.

aber naja, ihr wisst schon was ich meine...

gruss gerwi


----------



## havkat (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Bei Wahrung der Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel. 

Wenn ich einen unrechtmäßigen Angriff abwehre, indem ich den Angreifer planvoll mit´nem Filetiermesser ausweide, habe ich definitv ein kleines Prozessproblem am Hals.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Aber verdient hätten das diese Saubeutel. 

Einfach nette Angler ausrauben. So eine verdammte Schweinerei


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Interessante Vorschläge manches. Ich bin zwar selten auf der Ostsee, aber auch oft allein unterwegs beim Carpen.

Mit dem Messer mehrere Täter unschädlich machen? Wovon Träumt Ihr? Maximal einen.

CS-Knarren sind Unhandlich, schwer, gegen Volltrunkene und Hunde teilweise Wirkungslos, Kompliziert zu bedienen und Rosten auch ganz gut. Billige Bauweise, viele Fehlfunktionen, Untauglich bei Gegenwind. Ausserdem erhöhen sie höchstens die Gewaltbereitschaft. Nett zum Wildschweinevertreiben, aber gegen Angreifer? Humbug.

Pfefferspray?
Bis ich das aus der Tasche hab und in die Richtige Richtung gezielt ists zu spät. Für übermässig Verlässlich halte ich ne Sprühdose auch nicht.

Karate und Co.? Völliger unsinn. Selbst Kampfsportexperten schaffen es kaum sich gegen 2 Täter zu behaupten. Und die müssen auch noch Brutalste Techniken einsetzen, die im Ernstfall wohl tödlich wären. Alles andere ist Kino.

Hund: und wohin damit in der Woche?

Und die Polizei sagt: Gebt alles ab, und rettet Euer Leben. Den Verlust haben sie mir nach meinen Autoaufbrüchen aber nie ersetzt. Und die Versicherung auch nicht. Täter wurden nie gefasst. Und immer rettet das auch nicht das Leben. Siehe 11.September.
Freiwillig geb ich auch nichts ab. Da könnte ich nicht mehr in den Spiegel sehen. (Wie sieht die entsprechende Verhaltensregel eigentlich bei ner Vergewaltigung aus? Auch geschehen lassen um das Leben zu retten?)

Ich such auch noch nach nem Konstruktiven Verhaltensvorschlag in einer solchen oder Ähnlichen Situation.
Der Sollte folgende Folgende Bedingungen erfüllen:
Hohe Abschreckwirkung.
Effiziente Verhinderung der Straftat am besten schon im Vorfeld.
Schnell und einfach in der Anwendung.
Effizient auch gegen Hunde und mehrere Angreifer.
Unschädlich für einen Selbst und unbeteiligte Dritte.
Und wenns dann auch noch gesetzeskonform Wäre...

Leider ists bis zur Abschaffung des WaffG wohl noch etwas hin.

Bis ich was besseres gefunden hab werd ich wohl eventuelle Angreifer mit dem Nico-Notsignalgeber mit Leuchtsternen beschiessen. (Der ist auf nem Belly ws. sowieso empfehlenswert)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## petipet (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Leider gibt es für den Fall der Fälle wohl kaum ein Patentrezept. Gebe ich zähneknirschend ohne Gegenwehr mein Tackle heraus - heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass ich aus dem Schneider bin. Es gibt nun mal einen Täterkreis, der mit unglaublicher Brutalität handelt, der "Spaß" am Quälen der Opfer hat. Hier wäre dann wohl die Maxime maximale Gewalt sofort vom Angegriffenen ausgesehen, die einzige Chance. Aber wer von uns verfügt schon über Killerinstinkte? (Gott sei Dank!) Wer von uns bleibt cool bis in die Haarspitzen, in Extremsituationen? Und, wer eine Waffe in der Hand hat, muß sich absolut sicher sein, diese kompromißlos einzusetzen. Wer von uns ist sich da schon sicher? 
Und einige Vorschläge, nicht mehr alleine angeln zu gehen, sind für mich nicht akzeptabel. Wenns paßt, gehe ich liebend gerne mit anderen zum Fischen. Oder wenn ich auf Fehmarn nachts in Westermarkelsdorf eine Nacht durchfischen will, stelle ich mich gerne zu einer anderen Gruppe bei, auch aus Gründen der Geselligkeit. Aber wenn nun mal kein Anderer in Sicht ist, soll ich dann einpacken? 

Gruß...Peter

P.S. Bin ab Ende nächste Woche drei Wochen auf Fehmarn. Nach Jahren ist mein Freund Roland (Ruhrangler53) mal wieder mit von der Partie. Die letzten 5 Jahre habe ich in DK und Fehmarn nachts fast immer alleine angeln müssen, ohne mir groß Gedanken zu machen - nun sind wir zu zweit - um so besser! Bericht und pic`s folgen.


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Polizei sagt: Gebt alles ab, und rettet Euer Leben. Den Verlust haben sie mir nach meinen Autoaufbrüchen aber nie ersetzt. Und die Versicherung auch nicht. Täter wurden nie gefasst. Und immer rettet das auch nicht das Leben. Siehe 11.September.
> Freiwillig geb ich auch nichts ab. Da könnte ich nicht mehr in den Spiegel sehen. (Wie sieht die entsprechende Verhaltensregel eigentlich bei ner Vergewaltigung aus? Auch geschehen lassen um das Leben zu retten?)
> 
> 
> ...




 #r  :m 
Wenn alle so denken und handeln würden, dann käme so etwas viel seltener vor und Gwalttäter hätten allgemein weniger Chance sich zu "etablieren". Genau die Mentalität "ich geb alles freiwillig ab, aber bitte bitte tut mir nichts" macht uns erpressbar und zu Opfern. Nur deswegen gibt es überhaupt Terrorismus und "räuberische Erpressungen". Allerdings muss man sich wirklich im Klaren sein dass wenn sich alle wehren die Überfälle nicht ganz aufhören und diejenigen die es dann immer noch gibt häufig tödlich enden werden. 
Es ist also schwierig. Selbst wenn jeder eine Waffe haben dürfte (was ich persönlich ok finde), dann hört es nicht ganz auf, aber die Überfälle werden brutaler. Nur: Wer ein Verbrechen begehen oder jmd erschiessen will kommt sowieso superleicht an eine scharfe Waffe, also macht es keinen Sinn Waffen für unbescholtene Bürger zu verbieten.
Ich persönlich würde jederzeit die Alternative wählen mich vernünftig wehren zu können und dabei (evtl.) erschossen zu werden. Wäre mir lieber als hilflos zu sein bei nem Überfall. Ich bin überhaupt ganz und gar dagegen sich alles gefallen zu lassen und zu jammern "bitte bitte tut mir nix, ich geb euch alles". Das finde ich extrem jämmerlich (persönliche subjektive Meinung).
Nur wenn die Obrigkeit in der Lage wäre solche Taten aufzudecken und die Täter zu bestrafen wäre ich geneigt auf Selbsthilfe zu verzichten. Solange das nicht der Fall ist finde ich es ehrlich gesagt sogar eine Frechheit uns der Möglichkeit uns zu wehren zu berauben während die Straftäter schwerbewaffnet und sicher vor Strafverfolgung durch die Gegend ziehen.

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Lengjäger (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

#d 


> Ich persönlich würde jederzeit die Alternative wählen mich vernünftig wehren zu können und dabei (evtl.) erschossen zu werden.



Bist du verheiratet? Hast du Kinder?


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

meine Frau sieht das genauso und Kinder haben wir (noch) keine.
Für uns ist das Leben nichts wert, wenn wir unterdrückt werden. 
Ich würde mich auch lieber erschiessen lassen als mich z.B. zwingen zu lassen 5mal am Tag in einer Moschee zu beten (nur als Beispiel).
Auch meinen Kindern werde ich beibringen sich nichts gefallen zu lassen. Z.B. Taschengeld an die Schulrowdies abliefern wirds nicht geben.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Lengjäger (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ NorbertF

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sollte man sich also in einer Bedrohungssituation mit allen Mitteln zur Wehr setzten und ggf. das eigene Leben riskieren um wenigstens ein mutiges Vorbild für zukünftige Opfer und abschreckendes Beispiel für die Täter zu sein. 
Das mag für den Einzelfall sicher auch wirken, würde allerdings langfristig zu einer Gewaltspirale führen, in der sich beide Seiten weiter aufrüsten.

"Ich lehne Gewalt ab, weil das Gute, das sie zu bewirken scheint, nicht lange anhält; dagegen ist das Schlechte, das sie bewirkt, von Dauer." Ghandi

Das Gewaltmonopol in diesem Land liegt beim Staat und da ist es gut aufgehoben, alles andere führt zum Chaos.

Konflikte gewaltfrei zu lösen erfordert sicherlich mehr Mut, Zivilcourage und Ausdauer als der andere Weg, aber nur so ist eine Gesellschaft funktionsfähig.

Wenn mein Leben oder das Leben anderer bedroht ist würde ich mich sicher mit allen mir zu Verfügung stehenden (Gewalt) Mitteln verteidigen, aber wenn "nur" Sachschäden zu befürchten sind, werde ich sicher andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten suchen, um die obengenannte Situation nicht entstehen zu lassen. 

"Wer sich heute zurückzieht, kann morgen weiterkämpfen"   Patton


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ok überzeugt. Ich wehre mich ab jetzt auch nicht mehr und lasse mich ausrauben und bei Bedarf zusammenschlagen. Scheint der richtige Weg zu sein in Deutschland.
Vielleicht hänge ich mir noch ein Schild um: "Raub mich aus, ich wehr mich nicht".
Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehs nicht wie man so denken kann. Ich gebe mir wirklich Mühe aber ich versteh es nicht.

Was genau würdest Du machen wenn jemand kommt und sagt: "Kohle raus oder ich vertrimm Dich." Ihm das Geld geben? Einfach so? Und die Angelausrüstung auch?
Was ist wenn es Dir nächste Woche dann wieder passiert? Hörst Du dann das Angeln auf? 
Jetzt mal im Ernst, würdest Du das wirklich tun, oder schreibst Du das hier nur, weil es "politisch korrekt" ist und schön pazifistisch und vernünftig klingt?

Ratlose Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Lengjäger (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Du hast mein Posting glaube ich nicht verstanden. Ich spreche von Gewaltfreiheit nicht von Feigheit. 
Willst du es jedem dahergelaufenen Freizeitrambo erlauben Selbstjustiz zu üben. 



> Jetzt mal im Ernst, würdest Du das wirklich tun, oder schreibst Du das hier nur, weil es "politisch korrekt" ist und schön pazifistisch und vernünftig klingt?



Als politisch korrekt wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr bezeichnet, aber pazifistisch bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, wie ich mich letztendlich in einer solchen Situationverhalten würde, aber freiwillig werde ich meine Sachen nicht herrausrücken. Aber ich werde keine Gewalt anwenden, zumindest bis zu dem vorhergehenden Punkt.


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Ich habe noch einmal über das nachgedacht was Du gesagt hast. Ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt was Du sagen wolltest, vor Allem nach dem ich jetzt das neue posting von Dir gelesen habe.



> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sollte man sich also in einer Bedrohungssituation mit allen Mitteln zur Wehr setzten und ggf. das eigene Leben riskieren um wenigstens ein mutiges Vorbild für zukünftige Opfer und abschreckendes Beispiel für die Täter zu sein.


So habe ich es natürlich nicht gemeint. Wenn ich keine Chance habe gebe ich auch lieber mein Zeugs her statt mich erschiessen zu lassen.
Aber von Gewaltfreiheit spreche ich auf keinen Fall. Wenn Gewalt meine letzte Möglichkeit ist meine Gesundheit und mein Eigentum zu beschützen dann wende ich sie auch an. 
Und Du hast was falsch verstanden. Der Freizeitrambo ist der der mich überfällt, nicht ich! Und Selbstjustiz ist es ebenfalls keine sondern Notwehr.
Selbstjustiz wäre wenn ich den Täter erkenne, ihm mein zeug gebe, dann heimfahre, mich bewaffne und ihn erschiesse. Sich wehren wenn man überfallen wird ist keine Selbstjustiz.
Aber vielleicht wird das Gesetz ja bald dahingehend geändert dass man sich nicht mehr wehren darf. Wundern würde es mich nicht, immerhin scheint bei vielen das ja eh ihrem Gerechtigkeitssinn zu entsprechen.

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Knobbes (16. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Unfassbar sowas.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



> Konflikte gewaltfrei zu lösen erfordert sicherlich mehr Mut, Zivilcourage und Ausdauer als der andere Weg


Selbstverständlich, nur wie bringt man das dem Agressor, also dem Räuber bei?
Nen Allheilmittel ist der Gewaltfreie Widerstand sowieso nicht. Und gar kein Widerstand ist sowieso zur Konfliktlösung ungeeignet. Hätte Ghandi nicht gegen verbote verstossen, hätte das nämlich auch keinen weitergebracht.



> Wer sich heute zurückzieht, kann morgen weiterkämpfen


Auch richtig, nur bei nem Überfall gibts demnächst nichts mehr zu kämpfen, um was zu kämpfen sollte sich dann noch lohnen. Ausserdem ist keiner mehr da, mit dem man kämpfen könnte.

Und wer von vorneherein Aufgibt, der kann ohnehin nicht mehr weiterkämpfen. (Das hat Patton wohl auch so gesehen. Er hat ja nicht Kapituliert.)

Wenn jedenfalls jemand auf mich mit gezogener Waffe zukommt und mein Tackle fordert werde ich mich jedenfalls nicht hinstellen und sagen "Nein, nur über meine Leiche" und mich nicht wehren.
Das wäre zwar ein tolles Vorbild, und vielleicht auch das einzige ehrenhafte verhalten, aber andererseits häng ich zu sehr am Leben, um Märtyrer zu werden.  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## schroe (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Hi,
man merkt, dass glücklicherweise die wenigsten hier Erfahrungen oder Beobachtungen ähnlicher Art gemacht haben.
Es ist vollkommen gleich wie man sich verhält, der Täter bestimmt die Richtung. Mit Engelszungen reden, Argumente gegen eine Tat finden, hat früher noch geholfen, heute ist das nicht mehr so. 
Die Bereicherung ist Nebensache geworden, Beschädigung und Unterdrückung ist hip.
Es ist eine vollkommen, für uns neue Form der Kriminalität und Motivation zu dieser. Eben Willkür.

Die wirksamste Lösung, die ich wiederholt gesehen habe, (von Polizisten durchgeführt) ist die von BBA beschriebene (Demonstration der körperl. Überlegenheit, nicht filetieren). Vorraussetzung ist, man ist dazu in der Lage.
Ansonsten heißt es Beten, Zähne zusammenbeißen und auf ein gutes Schiksal hoffen.
Man wird das Opfer von Täters Gnaden, da gibts kein Entkommen. Damit sollte man sich abzufinden lernen.

Problemlösungen gibts allenfalls auf dem politischen/sozialen Wege. Bis dahin wird es den ein oder anderen noch erwischen.
Theorien kann man hier verfassen, bis die Mäuse an zu bellen fangen, helfen werden sie niemandem.


----------



## duck_68 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Leider - dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## surfertoni (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

was für ein alptraum!!!

gerade bei meinen nächtlichen ausflügen begegnen mir auch immer wieder angetrunkene menschen, die ins hier beschriebene Täterprofil passen. da geht mir teilweise auch ganz gut die muffe.

als konsequenz daraus habe ich meine utensilien immer am mann und bewege mich zu 95% der zeit im wasser, denn da geht keiner so schnell rein, um ärger zu machen.

bleibt der hin- und rückweg... als überzeugter pazifist, würde ich mich definitiv nicht wehren, sondern wahrscheinlich versuchen, ins wasser zu flüchten... 

als jugendlicher "normalo" wurde ich zweimal opfer von skinheads und kann den thesen von @schroe nur beipflichten:

"Ansonsten heißt es Beten, Zähne zusammenbeißen und auf ein gutes Schiksal hoffen. Man wird das Opfer von Täters Gnaden, da gibts kein Entkommen."

Letztendlich also, wenn es irgentwie geht, den berühmten bogen um potentielle gewalttäter machen...


----------



## akel (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

es gibt sicher interessante und weiniger interessante themen....

will auch niemandem zu nahe treten ....

aber ich kanns nicht mehr lesen....

ist ja wie in der bildzeitung....

so und jetzt erschlagt mich einfach


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Also des mit dem Gaff is sicher ne gute idee ich nehm dann wohl zusätzlich noch ne Machete mit Rasierklingenschliff, ne Axt, Pfefferspray und n Schlagstock mit zum Angeln.


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin akel!

1. Es will und wird dir niemand körperliche Gewalt antun. Zumal es, auf virtuellem Wege technisch sowieso unmöglich ist. 

2. Interessant oder uninteressant ist eine rein subjektive Beurteilung. Wenn mich ein Thema nicht interessiert, dann klick ich weiter. (In der Regel kommentarlos, es sei denn ich bin gezwungen )

3. Das Niveau der Bildzeitung ist mir, obwohl Nichtleser (nein, auch nicht den Sportteil ) bekannt. Der Vergleich ist etwas gewagt, oder?


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				surfertoni schrieb:
			
		

> als überzeugter pazifist, würde ich mich definitiv nicht wehren, sondern wahrscheinlich versuchen, ins wasser zu flüchten...
> 
> als jugendlicher "normalo" wurde ich zweimal opfer von skinheads und kann den thesen von @schroe nur beipflichten:
> 
> ...



Du kannst natürlich auch noch eine Lichterkette bilden oder sowas. Da mögt ihr Pazifisten doch auch so gerne... hilft auch jedesmal prompt!
Also sorry, aber Leute wie Du sind Schuld dass es sowas überhaupt soviel gibt. Die Täter rechnen ja schon gar nicht mehr damit dass sich einer wehrt. Du kannst Dir ja gleich ne Zielscheibe aufmalen....
Tut mir leid wenn das böse klingt, aber so ist es nicht gemeint. Aber Du musst auch mal aufwachen. Es wäre ja super wenn alle Menschen so wären wie Du, dann wäre das Leben auf Erden für jeden ein Traum und wie das Paradies. Aber leider ist es nicht so. Es gibt nunmal Gewalttäter und sich alles gefallen lassen ist nun nicht gerade die geeignete Massnahme dies zu ändern.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich versuche nur vernünftig über das Thema zu reden, ich will niemanden persönlich angreifen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## saza (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Moin,
soll jeder so machen wie Er/Sie will. 
Klar will ich mir auch nix nehmen lassen. Doch muss man immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit sehen. Mit einem Typen kann man ja evtl. noch klar kommen. Kann  sein, sogar mit 2. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass mein/e Gegner mir über ist/sind, werde ich doch wohl den Rückzug antreten. Bin halt lieber eine Minute lang  feige als ein Leben lang inne Kiste. Klar macht so eine Sache – wie sie auf der Insel passiert ist – mächtig wütend. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man so einen – auch wenn es schon öfter mal vorgekommen ist -  Einzelfall dermaßen hochstilisieren sollte. Natürlich ängstigen jeden Angler und jede Anglerin solche Berichte. Sie sind dem subjektiven Sicherheitsempfinden mit Sicherheit  nicht dienlich. Doch wo soll das hinführen, wenn der Ruf nach Bewaffnung unter den Anglern lauter wird? Ich möchte nicht der erste Mensch sein, der Nachts oder in der Dämmerung von einem fremden Angelkollegen fälschlicher Weise für einen Dieb o.Ä gehalten wird. Oder wann wird die Blöd-Zeitung den ersten Artikel mit der Überschrift „ Fischereiaufseher in der Nacht von Aalangler angegriffen und verletzt“ stehen. Natürlich wird jeder nun sagen, „Das kann mir nicht passieren“.   Ich glaube, dass es doch passieren kann. Denn wer Angst hat, wird nie richtig rational Handeln können. Ich möchte hier nun wirklich keinen an die Karre fahren, doch sehe ich den Ruf nach Bewaffnung mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. 

Ist halt  meine Meinung.

Gruß Saza


----------



## sebastian (20. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> @ sebastian
> Wegrennen? Mit Neoprenwathose und ein paar Kilo Blinkern in den Taschen rennt niemand mehr irgendwo hin!
> 
> Interessant wäre ja ob der Sportsfreund bereitwillig die Sachen herausgegeben hat und trotzdem so zugerichtet wurde, oder ob er versucht hat sich und sein Material zu retten.



Glaubst du das er eine Wathose anhatte ?? Vielleicht war er im Wasser sie wollten ihn bestehlen er hats gemerkt und wollte sie schlagen ?!


----------



## surfertoni (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ Norbert F:
"Lichterkette": danke für die schublade... ich speicher dich dann gerne unter "UNTERBELICHTET" ab. oder gibt es dann auf die fresse???

"Also sorry, aber Leute wie Du sind Schuld dass es sowas überhaupt soviel gibt. Die Täter rechnen ja schon gar nicht mehr damit dass sich einer wehrt. Du kannst Dir ja gleich ne Zielscheibe aufmalen...."

Nobbie... bei dir in der Höhle scheint ja echt der Stein des Weisen zu liegen. Ich verbeuge mich vor so viel Klugheit!!! Wie heißt es doch so schön: "die dümmsten Bauern ernten die dicksten Kartoffeln..."

In diesem Sinne ein herzliches Petri Heil an die Breisgau!!!


----------



## NorbertF (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Der Stein der Weisen beschert Unsterblichkeit und nicht Klugheit, aber was weiss ich schon... bin ja eh unterbelichtet... 
Nix für ungut.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## elefant (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Hallo Leute
Das sind ja hier sehr viele (auch recht 'böse') Beiträge zu einem,eigentlich nur als Benachrichtigung gedachten Thread... - Ne Menge Lesestoff und Stoff zum Gedankenmachen!
Anscheinend gibt es wohl zwei Tätergruppen:Tacklediebe und welche,die auf Randale bzw. Schlägereien aus sind.
Wegrennen ist wohl meist nicht möglich(auch altersbedingt,Tacklemitführen).
Von dem Inswasserflüchten halte ich garnichts!-Denn da wo ich angele liegen meistens sehr viele Steine am Ufer!Und wenn man so im kalten Wasser steht und eine Gruppe Angetrunkener beschließt Zielübungen zu machen.....-na,ja....
Ich meine,wenn man einschätzt,daß die eigenen Chancen recht gering sind sollte man auf Anwendung von körperlicher Gewalt(auch Waffenzeug's) verzichten.Wenn es allerdings trotzdem zu Übergriffen kommt,sollte man sich auch mit allen Mitteln wehren!
(oder KO-stellen???)
Letztendlich wäre für mich am Wichtigsten,daß die Täter namentlich bekannt werden,und ggf. gesetzlich belangt werden können.(Auch wenn hier wieder viele schreiben werdenas die Strafen ein Witz seien)
Dazu könnte man so einiges mittels Handy machen.Z.B.:Kurzwahlknopf mit einer entsprechenden NR. belegen(vorher absprechen mit Kumpel,Familie,anderen Anglern,die am Strand-weiter weg-auch nachtangeln machen,oder auch 110).
Wenn sich ein Konflikt abzeichnet braucht man nur (blind,in der tasche) diesen Knopf betätigen,und der Gegenüber kann mithöhren.... und nach Absprache reagieren.(Oft angeln ja auch Kollegen in Parkplatznähe,den die Täter ggf. auch benutzen?)
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur noch mal selbst zitieren:
Wie man sich richtig verhält,kann ich auch nicht sagen.Das kommt wohl auch immer auf die Person und die entsprechenden Umstände an.Gibt man sein Zeugs problemlos her,spricht sich Das auch(in den gängigen Kreisen) 'rum und kann zu einer Zunahme dieser Delikte führen.Und eine 'Gewähr' gibt es auch nicht,daß man nicht doch 'eine über den Rüssel kriegt'!Es ist aber auch genauso falsch sich waffentechnisch aufzurüsten,sich innerlich zum 'Erstschlag' aufzurüsten und in jedem sich nähernden Spaziergänger einen Räuber zu wittern....-Dazu gehe ich nicht zum angeln!
Aber hier ein paar Tips,die vielleicht allgemeingültig sind:
1.Tackle so markieren,das es zweifelsfrei identifiziert werden kann.(Rolle bei der Rollenpflege innen mit edding beschriften;Zettelchen im Rutenhohlraum oder eine kleine,dezente Zierwicklung am Griffanfang)
1.a Solch ein abhanden gekommendes Tackle könnte auch hier gepoastet werden! Ich schätze unsere Ebay-Profis haben gute Chancen es zu finden,wenn Das eingestellt würde!!!!!
2.Niemals das Handy aushändigen!!!(Älteres Zweithandy zur Not abliefern) Dann kann man schon beim Abmarsch der diebe Maßnamen einleiten.
3.Möglichst ruhig bleiben und so viel wie möglich merken,was für eine Täterbeschreibung gebraucht wird.


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Zeigt sich nicht alleine schon in der Art und Weise der Diskussion in diesem Thread, welch hohes Maß an Gewaltbereitschaft in unserer Gesellschaft existiert?

Wenn einzelne Menschen, die doch wohl eher den potentiellen Opfern zuzurechnen sind, schon nicht bereit sind, ihre eigenen Wertvorstellungen hinsichtlich der Möglichkeit von Gewaltanwendung selbstkritisch zu hinterfragen oder gar von anderen hinterfragen zu lassen, so steckt doch die Wurzel dieser Eskalation in genau dieser unterschwelligen Gewaltbereitschaft.

Wenn Menschen für sich und Ihre Familien persönlich jede Form von Gewalt ablehnen, dann finde ich das anerkennens- und lobenswert. Der gewaltlose Widerstand ist sicherlich die schwierigste und risikoreichste Form des Widerstandes. Ob er sich in der konkreten Situation als effizient erweist oder nicht, ist natürlich fraglich.
Jemanden, der diese Einstellung vertritt, so massiv und auch agressiv anzugehen, halte ich für extrem schlechten Stil. Da braucht man sich doch nicht zu wundern, dass Menschen mit absoluter Unfähigkeit zur Entwicklung eigener Wertvorstellungen und Hemmschwellen zu Verbrechern mit extrem erhöhter Brutalität und Gewaltbereitschaft werden.

Zur Gewaltvermeidung gehört auch, sich möglichst der Gefahrensituationen zu entziehen oder diese im Vorfeld so zu gestalten, dass das Risiko entsprechend verringert wird. Das hat nichts mit Feigheit zu tun.

@NorbertF
Du sprichst indirekt das Thema "Gewalt in der Schule" an und behauptest, dass Deine Kinder nicht zu den Opfern gehören werden, weil sie lernen werden, sich zur Wehr zu setzen. Hast Du irgendein überzeugendes Argument auf Lager, warum Deine Kinder mit der ihnen so vermittelten gewaltbereiten Grundeinstellung davor geschützt sind, selbst zu Tätern werden? Wenn Du Deine Kinder dahingehend erziehst, dass Gewaltanwendung zur Lösung ihrer Konflikte in gewissen Situationen eine angemessene Methode ist, werden sie dann spätestens bei der Mitgestaltung ihres vom Elternhaus unbeeinflussten sozialen Umfelds Schule in der Lage sein, von alleine in den Alltagssituationen korrekt zu entscheiden, ob die Angemessenheit gegeben ist oder nicht?

An unserer Grundschule wurde mit Viertklässlern ein erfolgreiches "Konfliktlösungs-Projekt" durchgeführt, dass genau dieses Ziel hatte, Konflikte gewaltfrei zu lösen. Von mehreren weiterführenden Schulen sind mir ähnliche Projekte bekannt, die zu einer drastischen Verringerung der Gewalt an den Schulen und zur Überführung und Bloßstellung hochagressiver Täter geführt hat. Dies ist m.E. dort der richtige Weg, die Schaffung einer breiten gewaltverachtenden Basis und die Ausgrenzung der gewaltbereiten Minderheit. 
Langfristig wird dies vielleicht auch ein gesamt-gesellschaftliches Umdenken nach sich ziehen. Kurz- und mittelfristig sind jedoch vor allem Exekutive und Judikative gefordert, durch schnelles und auch vorbeugendes Einschreiten und drastische Bestrafungen diese Ausgrenzungen herbei zu führen. Da hapert es bei uns leider gewaltig.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

moin boardi`s #h 
ob Pazifist oder Hardliner - jedem seine Meinung lassen !
wer anfängt zu beleidigen - schwache Leistung, besser: sachlich diskutieren!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## NorbertF (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@Honeyball: die ideale Gesellschaft würde ich mir doch genauso wünschen wie Du. Ich sagte ja bereits dass ich ebenfalls davon träume dass alle Menschen auf Gewalt verzichten, diese also weder aktiv noch reaktiv einsetzen. Jemand der das für sich beschliesst ist natürlich de facto immer im Recht mit seinen Aussagen zur Gewaltfreiheit. Was ich sagen wollte ist dass es halt leider (noch?) nicht funktioniert. Traurigstes Beispiel ist doch wohl John Lennon (Autor des Liedes "Imagine" DER Hymne zur Gewaltfreiheit und Nächstenliebe). Was ist ihm passiert? Erschossen. Traurig aber wahr.
Klar wäre es gut wenn die Anwendung von Gewalt alleine dem Staat obliegt. Damit das geht muss aber die Aufdeckung und Ahndung von Gewalttaten nahe bei 100% liegen und nicht unter 10%...wie kann man das erreichen? Datenbank mit gentischem Fingerabdruck jedes sich in Deutschland aufhaltenden Menschen? Nicht durchsetzbar (merke: ich persönlich hätte da überhaupt nichts dagegen, fände ich gut). Andere Vorschläge? Fakt ist einfach immer noch: Wer sich nicht wehrt wird überrollt. Nur das wollte ich sagen.
Zu Deinem Beispiel mit meiner angestrebten Erziehungsmethode: Ich glaube nicht dass meine Kinder deshalb zu "Tätern" werden. Ich bin es auch nicht geworden, habe noch nie jemandem etwas angetan. Allerdings war ich schon zweimal im Krankenhaus weil ich mich gewehrt habe...ich tus trotzdem immer wieder. Auch meine Bekannten / Freunde / Familie die so erzogen worden sind sind keine Gewalttäter. Ich stelle eher im Gegenteil fest dass Kinder denen nie ihre Grenzen von den Eltern gezeigt wurden (antiautoritäre Erziehung) aggressiv werden und immer kucken wie weit sie gehen können. Mit Verlaub gesagt: Hätten die beizeiten eine aufs Maul gekriegt wüssten sie wie man sich benimmt und würden nicht überall anecken.

@Andreas Thomsen: Du hast Recht. Ich hoffe doch niemanden beleidigt zu haben falls doch tut es mir leid, mir lag eigentlich schon eine Diskussion am Herzen. Ich rede mich leicht in Rage 

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## Laksos (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

... das thema scheint dich ja doch mächtig zu interessieren ...


----------



## akel (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

...und wie....
hab grad nichts anderes zu tun an der arbeit...
angeln kann ich eh nicht jetzt und dann kann ich mir auchmal etwas hardcore-tratsch antun...hihihihi#g #6 :g


----------



## Ansgar (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

tut mir leid fuer den Angler. Ist schlimm wenn man schoen in Ruhe irgendwo angeln will und dann wird man auf einmal angegriffen. Danach hat man bestimmt erstmal einen Schock und geht so schnell nicht wieder los.
Auch das mit dem Geraeteverlust ist sicher sehr aergerlich, ganz zu schweigen von den koerperlichen Verletzungen...

Ob das Osteuropaer waren oder nicht, tut dabei eigentlich wenig zur Sache.

Und jeder kann ja selbst entscheiden, ob er hier meint, dass er sich wehrt oder nicht. Wenn hier einer meint, er haut gleich los oder er wehrt sich nicht, okay. Das ist glaube ich eine persoenliche Entscheidung. 
Gut an der Diskussion hier finde ich, dass man sich mal mental mit der Situation auseinandersetzt.

Ich habe jetzt 10 Jahre diverse Kampfsportarten hinter mir, hauptsaechlich Wing Tsun Kung Fu und Thai Boxen aber auch Stockkampf, Karate, usw.
Ich wuerde mein Geraet abgeben... 
Vielleicht koennte ich dem Angreifer auf die ***** hauen? Ja, aber vielleicht auch nicht.... (vielleicht macht der seit 11 Jahren Thai Boxing?)
Und wenn ich dann verletzt irgendwo nachts an der Ostseekueste herumliege, wo mich kein Schwein findet, war das ne Superleistung.... 
Und mit Wathose/Weste und Gear ist man ja auch nicht gerade auf einen Kampf vorbereitet... ) 
Zumal der Typ/die Typen vermutlich wissen, dass man als Angler ein Messer/Totschlaeger hat und daher vorsorglich mal ihre eigene Waffensammlung mitgebracht haben.

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## akel (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

...jawohl, ansgar....
dein beitrag enthält endlich mal völlig neue anspekte zum fall...
wohl zu viele kungfu-filme gesehen...?
denk drann...üben üben üben....

also los leute ...noch mehr solch geistreiche beiträge...
mir wird sonst echt langweilig...hihihi


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Wetten, das dieses Thema von den Mod´s geschlossen wird?!
Läuft jedenfalls darauf hin!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Wenn akel so weitermacht ist das Thema jedenfalls kurz vor dem Schliessen.
@ akel: Da Du ja grne schreibst und Dir langweilig ist: Es gibt genügend auch zu angelpraktischen Themen zu schreiben, das wäre sicherlich sinnvoller als das was Du hier von Dir gibts, sorry, aber so sehe ich das!

Dass man von solchen Vorgängen betroffen ist, ist klar.
Wie jeder damit umgeht, muss letztlich jeder selber wissen.

Denkt aber bitte bei der Diskussion immer dran, andere nicht zu verunglimpfen oder zu beleidigen!


----------



## Fischer1986 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Also des is echt Arg!!! Solche Deppen!!

Also: Immer zu zweit fischen gehn...........Fördert die Gemeinschaft und ist Sicherer :-Þ


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@NorbertF
Du hast meine Frage so betrachtet, als wolle ich damit nur Kritik los werden. 
Ich stehe aber selbst vor dem Problem, wie ich es meinen Kindern (Mädchen, 6 und 9)am besten vermittle, möglichst auf Gewalt zu verzichten aber sich trotzdem zu wehren, wenn sie sich ungerechtfertigten Angriffen ausgesetzt sehen.
Gewaltfrei heißt ja nicht automatisch anti-autoritär, genauso wie Autorität nicht durch Gewalt erzeugt wird.
Ich sage auch nicht, dass Deine Kinder zu Tätern werden, weil Du ihnen diese Einstellung zur Gewalt vermittelst, sondern frage, wie Du ihnen gleichzeitig die Wertvorstellung vermittelst, Gewalt nur wenn nötig als Reaktion auf erlebte Gewalt anzuwenden (und nicht auch mal als Aktion zur Durchsetzung eigener Vorstellungen gegenüber Schwächeren). Zum "Gewalttäter" (nicht im strafrechtlichen Sinne) wird man doch schon dadurch, dass sich jemand anderes als Opfer einer bewusst oder unbewusst erfolgten Gewalthandlung sieht. Dazu gehört körperliche Gewalt genau so wie verbale (Stichwort: Mobbing). 

Wenn ich akzeptiere, dass Stärkere mit Gewalt Macht gegenüber Schwächeren ausüben, muss ich es auch akzeptieren, selbst mal zu den Schwächeren zu gehören. 

Was Deine Meinung zur anti-autoritären Erziehung betrifft, so lehne ich diese nicht deshalb ab, weil die wirklich so erzogenen Kinder "aggressiv werden und immer kucken wie weit sie gehen können", sondern weil diese Kinder völlig unbewusst ständig Grenzen ihres Umfeldes überschreiten (ohne dabei aggressiv zu werden) und nichts über den Umgang mit anderen lernen. Sie werden daher ausgegrenzt und in der Folge zu Außenseitern und Schwachen, denen Gewalt und Aggression angetan wird. 
Wenn ich meine Kinder anti-autoritär erziehen würde, müsste ich mir diese Gedanken ja gar nicht machen.

Um Dein Beispiel mit John Lennon aufzugreifen, zitiere ich ihn einfach:
"You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one"



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Hätten die beizeiten eine aufs Maul gekriegt...


Ich nehme doch an, dass Du dies symbolisch meinst, denn körperliche Gewalt gegen Kinder muss ja nun nicht sein, oder?


----------



## NorbertF (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@Honeyball:
gut dass wir darüber geredet haben finde ich, unsere Meinungen und Vorstellungen widersprechen sich (für mich gesehen) überhaupt nicht. Gewalt ist Gewalt ob nun körperlich oder anders. Wer anderen seinen Willen aufzwingt, dabei seine wie auch immer geartete Macht ausspielt übt Gewalt aus. Diese Macht (wenn man sie hat) sinnvoll einzusetzen und nicht zu missbrauchen ist m.E. letztlich eine Charaktersache und selbst mit Kindeserziehung können da nur Grundwerte vermittelt werden, ob und wie diese angenommen werden lässt sich schwer beeinflussen. Darüber gibt es ja genug Versuche und wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen. Man kann aber seinen Kindern den "Einstieg" erleichtern, wenn man ihnen die Grundwerte nach denen eine gesellschaft nur funktionieren kann beibringt und auch die Grenzen zeigt.
Ob man sich nun letztendlich körperlich wehrt wenn man angegriffen wird ist sicher zum einen von der Situation abhängig und zum andren von den eigenen Möglichkeiten und der eigenen Persönlichkeit. 
Ums mal komisch auszudrücken: Ich sag halt: entweder ist der andre grösser und stärker, dann kann ich schneller weglaufen, oder er ist kleiner und schwächer, dann kann ich mich wehren...

Alles was ich sagen will ist eigentlich: Ich lass mich nicht unterdrücken oder erpressen oder sonstiges in die Richtung. Das gilt eben auch für körperliche Übergriffe. Wer es versucht muss darauf gefasst sein dass ich mich wehre (ob jetzt körperlich oder anders--Beruf zB) und dass er also auch was abkriegt. Ich stelle sicher dass mein Gegenspieler das weiss und dann kann er es sich nochmal überlegen ob es ihm das wert ist. Aber ohne Gegenwehr unterbuttern lassen? Nein. Mir ist klar dass ich mit dieser Einstellung damit rechnen muss auch mal der Unterlegene zu sein. Ist auch schon passiert (logisch). That's life.

Und mit "aufs Maul gekriegt" meinte ich natürlich nicht verprügelt! Das versteht sich in dem Fall von selbst. Verbal ausgeschimpft reicht bei den meisten Kindern auch dicke. Obwohl ich gestehen muss dass bei mir eine gelegentliche Ohrfeige notwendig war. Ich wäre sonst nicht zu bändigen gewesen. Diese Ohrfeigen die ich erhalten habe waren auch nicht wirklich körperliche Gewalt (der körperliche Schmerz war vernachlässigbar), sondern der einzige Weg mir zu zeigen "hier ist Schluss". Worte allein waren meist vergeblich...aber da ist jeder unterschiedlich, bei meinen Geschwistern war sowas nicht nötig 
Das was Du über die antiautoritäre Erziehung gesagt hast wollte ich auch ausdrücken, mir ist es nur nicht so gut gelungen. Genau das wollte ich auch sagen, mir fehlten nur die richtigen Worte.

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## surfertoni (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Denkt hier eigentlich jemand an das Opfer??? 
Mein Gott- der arme Mensch ist im Krankenhaus gelandet und wird in Zukunft (wenn überhaupt noch) seinem Hobby mit Angst im Bauch nachgehen… 
Und warum?
Weil er das Pech hatte, zur falschen Zeit den falschen Leuten über den Weg zu laufen…

Verdammt bedauernswert.

Womit wir wieder bei @Norbert`s  Lichterkette wären… meines Wissens (habe noch nie dran teilgenommen) ist sie dazu da, Solidarität zu Opfern auszudrücken und Trost zu spenden.

Daran kann ich nix falsches finden. Im Gegenteil- Mitgefühl und Trost ist das, was dem Opfer entgegen gebracht werden sollte.

Die Frage, ob sich der arme Mann hätte zur Wehr setzen sollen, ist meines Erachtens vollkommen zweitrangig und sollte jedem gemäß seines Naturells und seiner Fähigkeiten selbst überlassen werden. Eine ausufernde Diskussion zu diesem Thema führt meines Erachtens zu nichts und grenzt an Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem Opfer.


----------



## NorbertF (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Wenn mir egal wäre was passiert ist dann hätte ich nichts zu dem Thema geschrieben. Wieso soll es respektlos gegenüber dem Opfer sein wenn man sich darüber unterhält warum sowas passieren kann und wie man sowas evtl. in Zukunft verhindern kann?
Versteh ich nicht, sorry.


----------



## Honeyball (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@surfertoni
Unserer Solidarität kann sich das Opfer gewiss sein. Hier wurde soviel gemeinsame Wut über das Ereignis ausgedrückt.

@NorbertF
Du hast eigentlich alles gesagt, was zu sagen ist.
Ich denke wir liegen ziemlich nah auf der selben Wellenlänge.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ Surfertoni
Wenn mein Bedauern dem Opfer irgendwie helfen könnte, schneller zu gesunden, sein Gerät und Geld wiederzubekommen, oder die Angst zu überwinden, dann würd ich jetzt Bedauern wie ein Weltmeister. Ich fürchte aber das bringt dem Opfer nicht viel, wenn ich an es denke. (Was ich natürlich trotzdem tue)

@ NorbertF und Honeyball
Ich stimme mit Euch 100% überein.

@ Thomas
Wieso soll ein Thema geschlossen werden wenn alle bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auf einem Hohen Niveau diskutieren. Gibts da nicht geeignetere Massnahmen?


> Da Du ja grne schreibst und Dir langweilig ist: Es gibt genügend auch zu angelpraktischen Themen zu schreiben,


Dafür muss man da aber auch etwas Reife und wissen besitzen. Da hab ich so meine Zweifel.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

@ akel: Das mit den Beleidigungen war auch nicht auf Dich bezogen, sorry, wenn das falsch rüberkam.
Aber bei so "emotional" aufgeladenen Threads entgleist erfahrungshgemäss mal schnell was.

Bei Dir gings mir darum, dass Dir scheinbar langweilig war, und da wären (in meinen Augen) Beiträge zu angelpraktischen Themen sinnvoller als das heir noch anzuheizen.


----------



## TOMEKK14 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Angler zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt!*

Der Arme Er Tut Mir Echt Leid


----------

